# Divorcing/Dating/'Cause No Harm'



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm kinda new round here...

Read a post by 8yearscheating about cause no harm, and it made a lot of sense. 

But what's the given standard...if the couple moves to divorce, is the advice for the LS to date during the divorce process?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You can do what is right for you, but for me, if I was getting a divorce, I'd wait until it was final.

Reconciliation can happen (even in the worst situations) and I wouldn't want a 3rd person to get involved.

IMO, take care of yourself (mentally, physically and spiritually) and allow yourself to really mend from the loss of a divorce.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Divorce or not, you want to stay amicable don't you? Kids are involved? What was the discussion with TOM you didn't want to thread jack with on the other thread?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Totally up to the individual whether to date or not. I personally don't think it's a good idea for either party to date before the ink is dry.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with the 3rd party issue. As my wife would say, "don't make your marrige problems about someone else".


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

8yearscheating said:


> Divorce or not, you want to stay amicable don't you? Kids are involved? What was the discussion with TOM you didn't want to thread jack with on the other thread?


8, you crack me up! There aren't any juicy details to tell you, and that's not the point of this thread, either. Even though I started the thread, I'm still not going to jack it!

Have ya thought about using PM?


----------

